# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Το bodybuilding.gr στο FACEBOOK

## NASSER

Για τα μελοι του φορουμ που ειναι και στο Facebook θα θελαμε να ενημερωσουμε πως η ομαδα του φορουμ bodybuilding.gr ειναι και στο Facebook.
Γινεται μελοι στην ομαδα μας στο facebook και ελατε να γνωριστουμε καλυτερα!

Bodybuilding.gr - The Greek Bodybuilding Website + Forum 
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#/g...id=67977866968


 :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:  :08. Toast:

----------


## Muscleboss

η ανακοίνωση είχε ξαναβγεί, αλλά κάπου... χάθηκε... :02. Smash: 

ΜΒ

----------


## KATERINI 144

τη τα θελετε αυτα?! για να εχω τον Gas να με πριζει και εκει?!  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Iptameni

Να γίνουμε όλοι φίλοι στο facebook!!!

----------


## Muscleboss

Ιπτάμενη τσέκαρε το παρακάτω λινκ  :01. Wink: 

http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthread.php?t=4703

----------


## Gasturb

> Για τα μελοι του φορουμ που ειναι και στο Facebook θα θελαμε να ενημερωσουμε πως η ομαδα του φορουμ bodybuilding.gr ειναι και στο Facebook.


 :03. Thumb up: 





> η ανακοίνωση είχε ξαναβγεί, αλλά κάπου... χάθηκε...


 
 :01. Unsure:   :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:  :02. Smash:   :01. Mr. Green:   :03. Thumb up: 






> τη τα θελετε αυτα?! για να εχω τον Gas να με πριζει και εκει?!


 :08. Turtle:  





YΓ Παλι πολλα ειπα  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## KATERINI 144

ναι πως ετσι?!  :01. Unsure: 


 :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Ειπα να επενθυμησω πως και στο facebook εχουμε ομαδα! Απο εκει μπορειτε να γνωρισετε καλυτερα τα προσωπα οσων επιθυμουν να σας πουν τι κρυβουν πισω απο το nickname του φορουμ και να σας δοθει η ευκαιρια να ερθετε σε επαφη με τα μελη του φορουμ.
Ωστοσο μεγαλη ευχαριστηση ειναι η συναντησεις που οργανωνουμε κατα καιρους τα μελη του φορουμ σαν μεγαλη παρεα!

Πλεον στο facebook μπορειτε να βρειτε και την Κωνσταντινα Κασκανη που εγινε προσφατα μελος του . Μην τη ζαλισετε με ερωτησεις... να ειμαστε ευγενικα παιδακια...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## sTeLaKoS

Όσοι κάνουνε friend request άλλα μέλη στο fb, ας γράφουνε κι εδώ το όνομά τους για να ξέρουμε ποιο nickname αντιστοιχεί σε ποιο όνομα.  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## vAnY

:03. Thumb up:   ετσι... για να μην παρεξηγουνται κιολας αμα τους ριχνουμε πορτα ! δεν γινεται να ξερουμε το αληθινο ονομα του καθενα :01. Wink:

----------


## savage

εμενα με λενε Νick Savage κ στο  facebook,οποτε δε θεωρω πως υπαρχει καποιος που δεν θα με καταλαβει χαχαχχα

----------


## giannis64

:03. Thumb up: εχει δυο με αυτο το ονομα!!!

----------


## sTeLaKoS

^^ είναι αυτός που έχετε κοινούς φίλους!  :01. Razz:

----------


## Levrone

εμενα στο facebook με λενε Dusan Bajevic!!!!! :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## savage

μην λες ψεμματα
εσυ εχεις φωτο προφιλ κοτζαμ πρωθυπουργο...

----------


## Levrone

χαχαχαχαχα!!! απ οτι ξερω ο τυπος την αλλαξε τη φωτο αυτη!!! χαχαχαχα!!!

θα πανε ολοι να τον κανουν add τωρα και θα του μιλανε!!!

----------

